# Dell Complete Care



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know if this is where to put this, but it didn't seem to fit elsewhere.

I was wondering if anyone else uses the Dell "Complete Care" warranty (or similar for other brands). I know we tend to use it quite a bit (and every computer we buy has the 3 year NBD Pro Support warranty as well as a 3 year Complete Care Warranty) but I didn't know if we were just accident prone of if that is something standard for other businesses.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

What is it you where wanting to know? As far as I know the support warranty's are optional, usually they try and sell it with the hardware you have brought, not because you are accident prone, but because the more they sell the more money they make.

From what I have heard most have a lot of trouble getting any type of support.


----------



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone else on here has used it. As I said, we use it quite a bit. One laptop got concrete dust in it (including between the plates of the screen), several have had tools dropped on them (the most interesting fracture pattern of the screen I saw was when a drill fell onto the lid of the laptop bit first), they seem to get dropped out of the vehicle quite a bit, and so on. I haven't had any problem with Dell getting any of those replaced, but then again I have a really good Account Executive as well. I know, as a construction company, where most of our laptops are going to be in rough environments Complete Care makes sense, but surely to make it worth having more than just construction companies use it.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

My personal suspicion is that what makes it worthwhile to Dell are all the people who buy it who *don't* need or use it. Particularly home users. I have no more idea why they buy Dell's insurance than I do why they buy full coverage insurance on a 10-year-old car. But they do. As for the support, my own experience is that if you have a business account you get good service. If you're a home user, you don't.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're asking a business question on a predominantly home-user forum. You should specify the "we" you're talking about when you post.


----------



## PantherM120 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dell support for the home user? Hohoho. 30 seconds to get a sales rep but 30 minutes for no answer if you ask for support. Which is why I no longer buy DELL.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

PantherM120 said:


> Dell support for the home user? Hohoho. 30 seconds to get a sales rep but 30 minutes for no answer if you ask for support. Which is why I no longer buy DELL.


Typical, IMO, of all free phone support. Phone support, IMO, is for the impatient. Usually so impatient that they won't even bother to read the manuals first. (The phone companies found that out-that's why they started charging for directory information. My only objection to that is that they also charge when you have no choice, i.e. it's not that you haven't looked first, it's that you're looking for a number that they haven't yet published.)

If you're impatient, expect to pay. Otherwise try email, community forums, or online chat. (Don't recall whether Dell offers the last or not. Others do, though. Longest I've had to wait for a tech on chat was 15 minutes.) My main complaint about techs, no matter how you contact them, is that I often seem to know more than they do. And it really bugs me when one of the first things they ask you, on the contact form, is your experience level-and even if you put Professional they still walk you thru the basics, step-by-step. Damn it, I KNOW how to get to Display Properties, just tell me that that's where I need to go. Don't make me shut it down when I'm already there so you can have me click on Start Menu, then on Control Panel, then on Classic, and finally on Display. All it does is waste time & get me irritated.)


----------

